

Funding 2.0? Polish startup sells 1% stake on auction site - mgl
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2011/08/02/funding-2-0-polish-startup-sells-1-stake-on-auction-site-throws-in-free-ipad/
"MyGuidie is a platform designed to connect travellers with local guides in the places they visit. The company takes 15% commission (minimum $4) on fees paid to the guides. It only launched two months ago and is at the very start of its journey."<p>Sounds like a nice way to collect very seed capital among individuals and move forward with the work.
======
mgl
"MyGuidie is a platform designed to connect travellers with local guides in
the places they visit. The company takes 15% commission (minimum $4) on fees
paid to the guides. It only launched two months ago and is at the very start
of its journey."

The idea of selling 1% of their shares looks like a nice way to collect the
very seed capital among individuals and move forward with the work. Neat!

clickable: <http://myguidie.com/>

